# Post Your Desktop



## vonDrehle (Aug 9, 2007)

I've always enjoyed these threads and looking how other people have their desktops layed out so I figured why not start one up.  (I searched and I couldn't find any threads like this so I hope there weren't any )


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 9, 2007)

Now that I finally know how it is being done, I am now happy to oblige!


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Aug 9, 2007)

Eeyore






Piglet






Just crossed my mind that if I posted the desktop of every PC that I use, there'd be another three to put up, only one of which is at work.

I should of course point out that Eeyore is showing a built-in Vista image, whereas Piglet is displaying one of my shots of an old house on the side of Skippool Creek on the River Wyre. Anne-Marie would, I think, be prepared to indulge in a little friendly genocide if she thought she could get her hands on it. Unfortunately it's currently undergoing rennovations following its use as a restaurant for many years and went for around £1m when it came up on the market a while back. The view from the front of the house is fantastic, but I can imagine keeing the drafts out during the winter to be a touch tricky.


----------



## lostprophet (Aug 9, 2007)

If nothing else it annoys the hell out of anyone trying to use my PC


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Aug 9, 2007)

Ah the uber-geek ploy - I like it....


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 9, 2007)

Oh Andy!
Mine's a nicer colour! :greenpbl:
And a photo of mine, too.
By the way, my sister now wants my Laughing Otters for her work computer as desktop .


----------



## Claff (Aug 9, 2007)

Tib
Yoo
Ron


----------



## Unimaxium (Aug 11, 2007)

Ubuntu Linux running Beryl ;-)
Click the image for a larger version


----------



## abraxas (Aug 11, 2007)

Mine's porn-  I had to buy it, I'm not giving it away.


----------



## wolfepakt (Aug 12, 2007)

Unimaxium said:


> Ubuntu Linux running Beryl ;-)


Awesome I am installing Beryl as we speak for My Mandriva install!


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Aug 12, 2007)

Unimaxium said:


> Ubuntu Linux running Beryl ;-)
> Click the image for a larger version


My Ubuntu disks have just been delivered back in the UK. Going to turn my old PIII into a LAMP box... more later


----------



## vonDrehle (Aug 12, 2007)

Unimaxium is that what you actually see on your screen or do you have dual monitors and put it together?


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 12, 2007)

abraxas said:


> Mine's porn-  I had to buy it, I'm not giving it away.



come on! not even for your tpf friends? :lmao:


----------



## vonDrehle (Aug 12, 2007)

And with that who buys porn anymore anyways?  A well worded google search normally will do just fine.


----------



## Unimaxium (Aug 12, 2007)

vonDrehle said:


> Unimaxium is that what you actually see on your screen or do you have dual monitors and put it together?



It's one display, and yeah, that's what I actually see ;-)
Check out this [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yw78IIEbzHs"]demo video[/ame] (or one of the hundreds of others on youtube)


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 12, 2007)

vonDrehle said:


> And with that who buys porn anymore anyways?  A well worded google search normally will do just fine.



well, there is quality and there is quantity .. you decided what you are after


----------



## abraxas (Aug 12, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> come on! not even for your tpf friends? :lmao:





vonDrehle said:


> And with that who buys porn anymore anyways?  A well worded google search normally will do just fine.





Alex_B said:


> well, there is quality and there is quantity .. you decided what you are after



I bought it in '95, when porn meant something- and it has increased dramatically in sentimental value.

You should see where I have the 'recycle bin' icon.


----------



## Ockie (Aug 13, 2007)

well, I'll join in on the fun...
I formatted 2 days ago so my desktop is still quite clean... 

I guess you like the title of the song eh? 






and yes, I blurred the name of the second remote desktop on purpose


----------



## forsmark (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm thinking of going back to linux...


----------



## lifeafter2am (Aug 13, 2007)

forsmark said:


> I'm thinking of going back to linux...


You should!!


----------



## Unimaxium (Aug 13, 2007)

lifeafter2am said:


> You should!!



I agree ;-)


----------



## forsmark (Aug 13, 2007)

I have a question for you...is kinda offtopic, so I hope that the moderators will not be angry  .
What do you use to merge images in hdr(on linux offcourse), Gimp or something else?
I wasn't really into photography back in my linux days, so I don't know if there is something only for hdr or the Gimp has an option to do it(like Photoshop or so).

Thanks  and sorry for the offtopic!


----------



## Unimaxium (Aug 13, 2007)

forsmark said:


> I have a question for you...is kinda offtopic, so I hope that the moderators will not be angry  .
> What do you use to merge images in hdr(on linux offcourse), Gimp or something else?
> I wasn't really into photography back in my linux days, so I don't know if there is something only for hdr or the Gimp has an option to do it(like Photoshop or so).
> 
> Thanks  and sorry for the offtopic!



I've heard good things about qtpfsgui (even though it holds the title of least-pronounceable name ever). It had some problems running when I tried it on my mac, but it might be more stable under linux. I don't do very many HDRs, so I haven't had a good chance to test it out.


----------



## avcabob (Aug 13, 2007)

So I think I'll take spot as first Mac desktop.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## Big Mike (Aug 13, 2007)

Nice one Jeff.  The funny thing is that I got that same shot, probably an hour or two after you did.  I hung around at Maligne with Sean and Michelle for a while and then took my slow time driving back...stopping about 10 times on Maligne Lake Road.


----------



## lifeafter2am (Aug 26, 2007)

Mac Desktop:






Gentoo Linux:


----------



## Battou (Aug 26, 2007)




----------



## Lars Leber (Aug 27, 2007)

Current desktop ..


----------



## Battou (Sep 5, 2007)

My new one


----------



## Christina (Sep 5, 2007)

how is this done?


----------



## Battou (Sep 5, 2007)

Christina said:


> how is this done?



I don't understand the question:

How do you change or set the WP?

Or

How do you get the screen cap of the DT?


----------



## Tony-J (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## GoM (Sep 6, 2007)

Dual monitors, L at 1440x900; R at 1024x768 (max)


----------



## Christina (Sep 6, 2007)

how are people getting the image of their main screen to post..


----------



## el_shorty (Sep 7, 2007)

My laptop


----------



## Battou (Sep 9, 2007)

Christina said:


> how are people getting the image of their main screen to post..



Close/minimise all open windows, press the "print screen" button (usually located someplace to the right of the "F" keys), open whatever Photo editing software you use and paste it in. Save it as a jpeg or whatever image format you use and you are good to go.


----------



## jstuedle (Sep 9, 2007)

Dual monitor, need to change, this one is getting a little boring.


----------



## Battou (Oct 14, 2007)

*EDIT* I am remaking this one so it may change slightly in a few days


----------



## lostprophet (Oct 14, 2007)

here is me lappy paper


----------



## Battou (Oct 16, 2007)

Battou said:


> [IMG removed]
> 
> *EDIT* I am remaking this one so it may change slightly in a few days



revisions made


----------



## cherrymoose (Oct 17, 2007)

I guess that's what you get when you keep your crappy, half broken laptop because you love it so much (and because you can't afford a new one)?


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 9, 2007)

Changed once more - for a change:


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Dec 9, 2007)

I changed mine a while ago now to this...


----------



## Battou (Dec 9, 2007)

Lol, can we merge and stikie these

http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1051671

http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=100302


----------



## Oronare (Dec 9, 2007)

Here is my desktop. The image is a photo of mine i did a while ago.


http://img444.imageshack.us/img444/3364/picture1xt2.png


----------



## m1a1fan (Dec 11, 2007)

Here's mine


----------



## Battou (Dec 24, 2007)

My new one


----------



## spiffybeth (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## Ls3D (Dec 24, 2007)

Oh great now you'll all know just how sick I am . My Work in 3D:





-Shea :mrgreen:


----------



## Coldow91 (Dec 24, 2007)

Here is mine


----------



## Ockie (Dec 24, 2007)

this is more less mine, I've added some shortcuts to the dock since I made this screenshot 
I'll just post a  thumbnail link 'cause a 1280x1024 might be a bit annoying


----------



## doenoe (Dec 25, 2007)

And this is mine....cleaned it up a little though.


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 25, 2007)

still no baqckground images on my desktop ... they would only distract me


----------



## ferny (Dec 25, 2007)

I tried to post mine but it wouldn't fit through the postbox.


----------



## lostprophet (Dec 25, 2007)

its good to see that Daan and I are on the same wavelength


----------



## Battou (Jan 6, 2008)

My new one


----------



## Michaelaw (Jan 7, 2008)

Here's mine. Designed in 3dstudio max


----------



## leaving0hio (Jan 7, 2008)

My little powerbook


----------



## domromer (Jan 8, 2008)

By domromer


----------



## ianm (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## domromer (Jan 19, 2008)

By dominicromer


----------



## Ockie (Jan 25, 2008)

updated mine again...
was bored last night and wanted a bit of a change...


----------



## Ockie (Apr 20, 2008)

lets try to get this thread back alive
new dual screen setup:


----------



## Doug (Apr 20, 2008)

I made 2 for April Fools Day and put them on some coworkers screens. I'm now using the blue screen as mine


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Apr 20, 2008)

I tried to post my desktop but it wouldn't fit in the envelope...


----------



## Unimaxium (Apr 20, 2008)

Hertz van Rental said:


> I tried to post my desktop but it wouldn't fit in the envelope...


----------



## Buszaj (Apr 20, 2008)




----------



## el_shorty (Apr 20, 2008)




----------



## lostprophet (May 29, 2008)




----------



## mrodgers (May 29, 2008)

I can't post my home desktop.  I have an automatic wallpaper changer running, thus I would have to post all of my photos of the family I have running on it here.  That would be well over 100 desktop screenshots....

At work, just a plain-jane boring blue background.  No picture as I am rarely at my office PC, and the other PC I use is a partial community PC and the production guys always change it to something else when I leave if I put something on it.


----------



## Battou (Jun 9, 2008)

I put this one on my compy a couple weeks ago but have not been able to get it uploaded with the resent malware inncodent but anywho


----------



## Rhys (Jun 9, 2008)




----------



## mrodgers (Jun 9, 2008)

Battou said:


> I put this one on my compy a couple weeks ago but have not been able to get it uploaded with the resent malware inncodent but anywho


There's a problem with your desktop shot there.  It states "the real driving simulator" of which Gran Turismo is nothing of the sort!  

Just had to say this, since I am a heavily addicted sim racing enthusiast  

www.liveforspeed.net, my real hobby


----------



## lockwood81 (Jun 9, 2008)




----------



## Battou (Jun 9, 2008)

mrodgers said:


> There's a problem with your desktop shot there.  It states "the real driving simulator" of which Gran Turismo is nothing of the sort!
> 
> Just had to say this, since I am a heavily addicted sim racing enthusiast
> 
> www.liveforspeed.net, my real hobby




I didn't give the game it's title, I only did the race, took the shot and made the wallpaper.


Yeah Gran Turismo is way too easy to truly call it self a real simulater.....I had to max out the weight and drive with a dualshock controller so that pagani could keep up and actually make it almost interesting.

but I love the game anyways


----------



## Senor Hound (Jun 10, 2008)

Battou said:


> I didn't give the game it's title, I only did the race, took the shot and made the wallpaper.
> 
> 
> Yeah Gran Turismo is way too easy to truly call it self a real simulater.....I had to max out the weight and drive with a dualshock controller so that pagani could keep up and actually make it almost interesting.
> ...



I have a complex now... I always sucked at that game.  But I never played it on anything but a regular playstation controller, I bet that makes it harder to control (I'll keep telling myself that).

I haven't played one since the first two, but my favorite thing to do was get these really weak cars (like the minis), and race my friend.  We'd be driving at breakneck speeds of up to 80 miles an hour... it was good stuff...


----------



## Battou (Jun 10, 2008)

Senor Hound said:


> I have a complex now... I always sucked at that game.  But I never played it on anything but a regular playstation controller, I bet that makes it harder to control (I'll keep telling myself that).
> 
> I haven't played one since the first two, but my favorite thing to do was get these really weak cars (like the minis), and race my friend.  We'd be driving at breakneck speeds of up to 80 miles an hour... it was good stuff...



It's less of a sim and more of a game with the controller feel wise.


I could make that complx even worse......

Click here


----------



## Senor Hound (Jun 10, 2008)

Battou said:


> It's less of a sim and more of a game with the controller feel wise.
> 
> 
> I could make that complx even worse......
> ...



Yep.. 

I don't understand all you people who are good at video games.  I don't have the attention span to play anything more than a few minutes at a time.  But for the record, I can rock out on the old-school Mario...


----------



## [JR] (Jun 10, 2008)

Well, here is my desktop...







Running Windows Vista SP1, Samurize and Objectdock.


----------



## Battou (Jun 21, 2009)

I thought I would change my desktop....it's been a wile


----------

